# Catalyst 9.8 erschienen!



## Player007 (15. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hallo,

bei CB ist heute schon die Version 9.8 zum Download freigeben worden.
Auf der AMD Site sind sie aber noch nicht gelistet, dies geschieht wahrscheinlich im Laufe der nächsten Woche.

Über Verbesserungen, ist bisher nichts bekannt, dies werden erst die Tests beweisen müssen 



			
				PC Perspektive schrieb:
			
		

> Battleforge DirectX 10/DirectX 10.1 performance improves of up to 50% with the largest gains in configurations using ATI CrossFireX™ technology.
> Company of Heroes DirectX 10 performance improves of up to 77%.
> Crysis DirectX 10 performance of ATI CrossFireX technology in dual mode improves of up to 10% and quad mode performance improves of up to 34%.
> Crysis Warhead DirectX 10 performance of ATI CrossFireX technology in dual mode improves of up to 7% and quad mode performance improves of up to 69%.
> ...


 Thx an Klefreak, für den Link 

ATi Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (15. August 2009)

Ach, wie schön, dass ich vor 3 Tagen mein OS neu aufgesetzt und vorher mehrere Monate lang den Treiber nicht aktualisiert habe^^ Das geht wohl so weiter.


----------



## Rotax (15. August 2009)

Danke für die News, kann ich ja morgen mein Win 7 Final gleich mit dem neuesten Catalyst aufsetzen.


----------



## wuz1mu (15. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die News.

Vorab für die "HD 4870X2" Nutzer:  Die Taktraten beider GPUs sind nach dem Systemstart identisch und im IDLE.
Kommt ja ab und an mal bei ner Treiberversion vor, dass dies nicht unbedingt der Fall ist... 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## amdintel (15. August 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


schreib bitte noch dazu ,
das es die englische  Version ist 
und *nicht* die deutsche ,
 wir sind doch hier  in Deutschland
 und haben eine deutsche Windows ???


da sieht ein englisches CC PAnel etwa merkwürdig aus in einem deutschem Windows ,


um da mal evtl.. missverständnisse vorzubeugen , kommt das deutsche panel erst nächste woche .


----------



## Baker79 (15. August 2009)

Dann erklärt mir doch mal bitte jemand, wie ich das deutsche CCC installieren kann.
Ich klick beim install auf "deutsch" und hab dann doch das engl CCC. Das kann ich allerdings auch nirgends umstellen.


----------



## RedBrain (15. August 2009)

@Amdintel

Auch moderne Catalyst Treiber kann man die Sprachen auswählen. ABER nicht im Gesamtpaket. Sondern sind getrennt downloadbar.

Drivers & Tools | GAME.AMD.COM

1. Gehe zu "Individual Catalyst Components"

Wähle dein Betriebssystem z.B. Windows XP, Vista oder 7 in 32 oder 64bit aus.



So schwer ist das nicht 



			
				Baker79 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erklärt mir doch mal bitte jemand, wie ich das deutsche CCC installieren kann.
> Ich klick beim install auf "deutsch" und hab dann doch das engl CCC. Das kann ich allerdings auch nirgends umstellen.



Dass das Gesamtpaket nur in englischer Sprache verfügbar ist. Mein Lösung ist am anfang der Post.


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2009)

Vollkommen richtig, das Komplettpaket gibt es nur in English 
Wenn man das CCC selber runterlädt, kann man die Sprache in Deutsch umändern.

Gruß


----------



## Jerlin (15. August 2009)

Moin,
danke für die News


----------



## klefreak (15. August 2009)

hier noch etwas zum Changelog..
PC Perspective - ATI Catalyst™ 9.8 Driver - Everything you want to know and why you should care

mfg Klemens

ps_ leider ist das linke Menü im CCC nicht mehr reingekommen ;(


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2009)

Thx, hab das Changelog, im Startpost eingefügt 

Gruß


----------



## amdintel (15. August 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> @Amdintel
> 
> Auch moderne Catalyst Treiber kann man die Sprachen auswählen. ABER nicht im Gesamtpaket. Sondern sind getrennt downloadbar.
> 
> ...



*ich hatte gestern auf der Web. Seite von AMD gekuckt,
das CC Panel Deutsch für 9.8 ist noch nicht verfügbar !
bei dem hier angeben Pack , handelt  es sich um eine rein englische Version ohne Länder Codes und ohne Länder Code Deutsch !*
es werden immer wieder solche New veröffentlicht,
ohne den Hinweis dazu,
was bei den meisten Usern , die das dann installieren, 
zur Verwirrung führt !


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. August 2009)

Die Sprache ist mir völlig wayne,das meiste ist selbsterklärend...
Man ich habe vor 25 min den 9.7 installiert ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (15. August 2009)

ist das "Gesamtpaket" nicht immer Englisch?


----------



## redangle2000 (16. August 2009)

Jo sind immer in Englisch. Höchstens bei herstellerseitige Treiberseiten, kann es sein, das dort solche Pakete auch in anderen Sprachen angeboten wird.



> bei dem hier angeben Pack, handelt es sich um eine rein englische Version *ohne* Länder Codes und ohne Länder Code Deutsch !



Naja, der Dateiname des Downloads sagt ja schon aus, um welche Sprache es sich handelt!

9-8_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_*enu*.exe


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (16. August 2009)

Ich weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt??? Kann denn keiner Englisch

Hab den 9.8 drauf! Das er in Englisch ist stört kein bissl!

Was wichtiger ist wie sieht es mit der Performance aus!


----------



## ctman (16. August 2009)

Hier auch phantastische Neuigkeiten für Laptop Besitzer,
die bis jetzt, zumindest auf das neuste CCC verzichten mussten.

Neuster MobilityModder unterstützt nun auch die 4xxx Serie

*Changes 1st August - added support for:
*ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 4330
ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 4530
ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 4570
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4650
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4670
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4830
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4850
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4860
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4870
ATI MOBILITY Radeon HD 4870 X2
*Changes:*
- Added support for *Windows 7 drivers*


Mobility Modder - DriverHeaven.net

Und alle die sich beschweren, über die fehlende explizite Angabe, dass das neue CCC nicht in deutsch ist...
naja Hauptschüler... was soll man da sagen...
Fehlen noch Beschwerden dass im CCC nicht einen Button gibt der alles automatisch auf beste Leistung stellt... aufs doppelte übertaktet... Kühlleistung verdoppelt... was weiss ich...
"Krasseste Grafikleistung für meine Kiste"

Oder gleich Konsole kaufen


P.S.: Ich bin für Wiedereinführung von Splittscreens bei Rennspielen zumindest!


----------



## Icejester (16. August 2009)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, nimmt die Leistung fast ausschließlich bei Crossfire-Systemen zu. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Masterwana (16. August 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, nimmt die Leistung fast ausschließlich bei Crossfire-Systemen zu. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Da ist auch das meiste Potential versteckt.
Ich sach nur VooDoo2  aber bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter Weg.


----------



## amdintel (16. August 2009)

Nemesis28021982 schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt??? Kann denn keiner Englisch
> 
> Hab den 9.8 drauf! Das er in Englisch ist stört kein bissl!
> 
> Was wichtiger ist wie sieht es mit der Performance aus!



ich kenne da so einige, die in englisch eine 2 + hatten
und mit so einem englischem Programm auf dem PC nichts anfangen können , 
das man heute 2009 , das unnötig noch weiter verkompliziert ,
rum gerate... wenn es um system komplexe Einstellungen geht, wie in der Stein Zeit,
 wo der PC erfunden wurde , Z 8080 CPU und englisches  Dos , 
wahrscheinlich macht man das bei AMD mit Absicht , denn grade in der heutigen Zeit, 
wo der PC ein Massen und Konsument Produkt  ist ,
muss das ja wohl nicht mehr sein.
Die Treiber sollen doch für alle sein und nicht nur für eine
Minderheit von Usern.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (16. August 2009)

Der Treiber wurde doch für nächste Woche angekündigt und dann werden auch die anderen Sprachen veröffentlicht. Wo ist also euer Problem? 

Seht den vorzeitigen englischen Release einfach als Bonus für Leute die ihn haben wollen


----------



## amdintel (16. August 2009)

muss ich das verstehen ?
bei Nvidia sind die Treiber eigentlich 
 immer mit Multi Länder Code, 
das der Italiener , 
Türke und Deutsche das in seiner Windows  Sprache bekommt 
warum man dazu bei AMD/ATI heute 2009 nicht in der LAge ist ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

Weil ATI mehr bringt als nur einen ollen Treiber und eine nicht zu gebrauchene Nvdia Systemsteuerung.


----------



## Explosiv (16. August 2009)

@amdintel  ! 

Man kann sich auch künstlich über Sachen aufregen, wo es nichts aufzuregen gibt,...

Kleiner Tip, Englisch ist die Weltsprache und nicht Türkisch,....

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## CentaX (16. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen ?
> bei Nvidia sind die Treiber eigentlich
> immer mit Multi Länder Code,
> das der Italiener ,
> ...



ATi- Treiber sind auch keine 120mb groß.
(Das hat mich bei vadders PC richtig genervt! DSL 2000 sei dank, wenn man nur drauf wartet, dass der dumme Treiber fertig ist, 10 mins verschwendet... whoa^^)


----------



## metze (17. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen ?
> bei Nvidia sind die Treiber eigentlich
> immer mit Multi Länder Code,
> das der Italiener ,
> ...



Versteh nicht wieso man es toll findet, ein Treiberpaket zu laden, welches völlig überfüllt ist 

Wenn der 9.8 offiziell angeboten wird, ist es doch total einfach sich das CCC auf Deutsch zu laden...

http://img5.imagebanana.com/http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/u59e79g9/Unbenannt.jpg

1 - Treiber runterladen
2 - CCC auf Deutsch stellen
3 - CCC runterladen

wo ist das Problem


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (17. August 2009)

@Matze

Hey richtig so, es bringt mal einer auf den Punkt. Hat den vllt schon jemand mal getestet ob der Treiber MGPU beschleunigt. 

Würde mich auch mal freuen wenn PCGH nen aktuellen Crossfire X und 3-Way SLI Test machen würde!


----------



## ph1driver (17. August 2009)

Wofür überhaupt das CCC? ATT und gut is.


----------



## klefreak (17. August 2009)

und für alle 64 bit benutzer geht das ja so ohne weiteres


----------



## ph1driver (17. August 2009)

Ist ja nicht mein problem. Dann sollen die Leute mal Englisch lernen, obwohl das CCC ja wohl selbsterklärend ist.


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. August 2009)

Der Treiber kann direkt im Klo heruntergespült werden... Produziert hässliche Grafikfehler bei Anno 1404...

Warum AMD, warum??? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, die versuchen mit aller Gewalt, hinter Nvidia zu bleiben... 

Wer sich das Dilemma angucken will, ich habe hier ein paar Screenshots gepostet!


----------



## amdintel (18. August 2009)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Der Treiber kann direkt im Klo heruntergespült werden... Produziert hässliche Grafikfehler bei Anno 1404...
> 
> Warum AMD, warum??? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, die versuchen mit aller Gewalt, hinter Nvidia zu bleiben...
> 
> Wer sich das Dilemma angucken will, ich habe hier ein paar Screenshots gepostet!



genau so ist es,
nach dem installieren des dollen ATI Treibers  einfach mal Regedit ein tippen 
und den Pfad wo man den AMD/ATI Treiber installiert hatte, 
die ganze Reg.dat ist damit zu gemüllt ca. 40 Einträge von dem install Pfad , mit suchen....
oder auch c:\Windows\temp z.b.  usw... 
bei Nvdia bleibt diese sauber  (ich habe schon öfters ATI und Nvidia Sachen installiert ) und bei AMD/ATI immer eine menge arbeit danach, die Reg.da wieder zu reinigen , denn auch die Cleaner  finden nicht alles !

edit mittlerweile gibt es das CC Panel deutsch und auch die Gamer Treiber Xtreme-G_9.8


----------



## Rotax (18. August 2009)

Ok, wenn ich mir das mit Anno anschaue, da haben sie den Treiber wohl übelst verbockt. Sowas darf einer so großen Firma einfach nicht passieren.

Sitzen dort eigentlich nur Anfänger, die nichtmal in der Lage sind die Treiber zu testen oder was ist da in dem Sauladen eigl. los?

Da hat man das Gefühl ein Praktikant versucht sich halt jeden Monat an einem neuen Catalyst...


----------



## ph1driver (18. August 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das der Treiber für zig Tausend Spiele und Programme funktionieren muss oder? Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, das die sämtliche Spiele usw. auf die Kompatibilität hin Testen.

Der Fehler ist jetzt bekannt, und wird dann halt weider ausgebügelt, so ist das nunmal.

Glaubt ihr die Nvidia Treiber sind besser.


----------



## Myar (18. August 2009)

Dann bleibt beim 9.7er und wartet auf den 9.9er 
Es wird ja keiner gewzwungen, immer den neusten Treiber zu nutzen.
Ich teste halt auch den neuen Treiber und wenns mri ent passt, nehm ich den, der bisher gut funktionierte. Es wird wieder einen geben, der es richtig macht.
Die Erfahrungen zeigt es 

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. August 2009)

Ein neuer Treiber sollte aber zumindest mit den neuesten Spielen vernünftig funktionieren, oder?! 

Ich habe jetzt zwei Jahre Nvidia-Karten genutzt und nicht ein einziges Mal solche Probleme gehabt. 

Dieses Theater mit bestimmten Treibern für bestimmte Spiele hatte ich bisher nur bei AMD/ATI - zur Verteidigung muss ich aber auch sagen, dass dies zuletzt bei einer uralten ATI XPert 2000 (Rage128) so war... 

Trotzdem darf so ein Bock nicht vorkommen!


----------



## amdintel (18. August 2009)

ich habe das CC 9.8 deutsch 
und als Treiber Xtreme-G_9.8 für ATI,
ich habe zwar euere Games nicht, kann aber sein
dass das mit diesem Treiber besser geht? weil der extra für Games optimiert ist


----------



## Player007 (18. August 2009)

Ein Tipp für alle die Version 9.8 installiert haben und Anno 1404 zocken.

Geht auf den Gerätemanager > Eigenschaften > Treiber > Vorherigen Treiber nutzen.
Hat bei mir tadelos funktioniert, so spart man sich die Deinstallation.

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (18. August 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ach, wie schön, dass ich vor 3 Tagen mein OS neu aufgesetzt und vorher mehrere Monate lang den Treiber nicht aktualisiert habe^^ Das geht wohl so weiter.



Mein Leben weiß mir immer zu helfen ... OS zerschossen, neuen 9.8 installiert  Ich hasse mein Leben.


----------



## Rotax (18. August 2009)

Mittlerweile gibts ihn auch auf game.amd.com , also wahlweise dann auch mit deutschem CCC, wer das möchte. Die anderen Catalyst-Treiber-Pakete (Chipsatztreiber für AMD Nutzer) wurden auch auf 9.8 geupdatet.


----------

